

Why Skype fears Open Source - manish
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/02/skype-goes-open-source-sort-of/

======
jollojou
Techcrunch is down at the moment.

Without reading the article, it seems clear that Skype fears open source
software because it's competitive advantage is based on its large user base.
If open sourcing their software means that competitors can provide Voice Over
IP services that leverage Skype's user base, Skype definitely should fear OSS.

What they are afraid of must be opening up the Skype communication protocol,
not the software in it self.

